# Sand trap Comedy



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

How many of you love the sand trap? There are days that I do okay out of the trap and others that, well lets say; "@#%^#$%^&" its that bad. Yesterday I played a very tough course and I toyed with or entered a trap on every hole and fairway. I got into a trap that refused to let me get the ball on the green Stevie Wonder could have done better. I just picked up and moved on. Anyone else experience this trauma.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

aaaarrrggghhh the sand so did you take a shovel and a bucket so you could make sand castles at the beach bob?
I don't mind the sand to much now I've leanrt to be able to get out of it most times now on the first shot notice i did say most times. I this one time on a par 3 that had bunkers alround where i landed in the bunker of the tee and i wasnt to worried i was having an alright round that day so i thought i could get out all right. so I had my shot out and it popped out alright but went straight across the green and in the next bunker the problem with that was I managed to do this about 4 or 5 times. I didn't like the sand for the rest of that round. although my playing mates thought it was I funny, i couldn't see the funny side at the time though.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> aaaarrrggghhh the sand so did you take a shovel and a bucket so you could make sand castles at the beach bob?
> I don't mind the sand to much now I've leanrt to be able to get out of it most times now on the first shot notice i did say most times. I this one time on a par 3 that had bunkers alround where i landed in the bunker of the tee and i wasnt to worried i was having an alright round that day so i thought i could get out all right. so I had my shot out and it popped out alright but went straight across the green and in the next bunker the problem with that was I managed to do this about 4 or 5 times. I didn't like the sand for the rest of that round. although my playing mates thought it was I funny, i couldn't see the funny side at the time though.


 Luke I should have, it would have been more fun. I'm going to demagnatize the golf balls for sand,water an rough
Actually it was a great day on the course. its spring break and I'm playing golf that is what counts:thumbsup: You and Rick are moderators I'm blessed to call you guys friends:thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

:dunno:who said anything about friends???? if you find that demag can I borrow it once your finished with it. Spring break isn't that when everyone goes to florida and drinks to much and the girls dont wear much or is that just in the movies?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> :dunno:who said anything about friends???? if you find that demag can I borrow it once your finished with it. Spring break isn't that when everyone goes to florida and drinks to much and the girls dont wear much or is that just in the movies?


All I know is the wife said I couldn't go find out, Oh! I forgot friend in Aussie means somthing else I'll try not to offend thee with my yank slang of the Queen's english. :laugh:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Mate, buddy, pal, cobber, it all means friend I was just saying who said anything about us be Friends??:cheeky4:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Mate, buddy, pal, cobber, it all means friend I was just saying who said anything about us be Friends??:cheeky4:


I mis-typed that part it should have read; "I'm blessed not to call you guys friends." my mistake it'll happen again:cheeky4:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

you better not make the mistake again it wont be a warning next time


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

broken tee said:


> How many of you love the sand trap?


I would never say I love traps, but ever since I stumbled upon a 2002 Callaway Big Bertha sand wedge, I feel I'm a better bunker player and with any sort of reasonable lie, I approach each shot with the attitude I can get down in two. In reality, I'm no better, but that club just fits the cut shot I use so well that we are a great team.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

i like bunkers that are just on the fairway about 40m from the hole I have a shot call the angry sand wedge it works pretty well for me.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

How about those sand shots 6' or 2meters up to the green. just kicks my back side


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Man, I can only reiterate my own case. Find a wedge that fits YOU.

If the short bunker shots bother you, find something with a lot of bounce that you can open WAY up.


----------

